# DX code for Father's Rh factor



## cwentz (Dec 22, 2009)

We have an office asking what dx code they should put for a male pt who's partner is pregnant and they want a lab done to obtain his Rh factor. I have no idea what to tell them, anyone?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 22, 2009)

There is a dx code for screening for blood type.  This looks like a screening to me.


----------



## cwentz (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you know what that V code is? I haven't seen one for blood type.


----------



## LLovett (Dec 23, 2009)

V72.86

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

